# Tides thru "the Race" and Plum Gut



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

*Tides thru "the Race" and Plum Gut*

While it is easy to find tide tables that list the times of the high and low tides thru the race and plum gut I am having trouble finding charts that are super-imposed with the current direction and speed at certain times before and after max ebb and max flood. I see to remember them for Buzzard''s Bay and Vineyard Sound in my Eldrige but I can seem to find similar ones for the race and plum gut. I am taking my boat from Newport to Sag Harbor either this weekend or next.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Tides thru "the Race" and Plum Gut*

Check the little yellow book called Reed''s Almanac. It gives the times of high and low tide and then also arrows indicating current 1, 2, 3, 4 hours after high and low tide and speed of the current. It does this for all of the major tidal channels, such as The Narrows, Hells Gate, The Race, and others.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

*Tides thru "the Race" and Plum Gut*

Thanks. That is exactly what I need.


----------

